

Ask HN: Help me make a new bittorent client. - prodigen

I needed a foss torrent client which supports plugins like vuze (or to some extent, deluge, ktorrent and kget) and has official daemon, internal tracker, webui, cli and gui support like deluge and transmission and is featurful like vuze, tixati, qbittorent and ktorrent.
So i thought if it doesn&#x27;t exist, why not make it. I&#x27;ve been thinking about it and I&#x27;m still not sure if I should fork an existing client or code a new one. In the latter case I&#x27;m stuck on the language and not sure wether it should be python or ruby or compliled ones like go and C++. I&#x27;d appreciate your help and advice.
======
J_Darnley
I would probably suggest extending one that already exists. If you extend one
by adding the features you want, great, perhaps others want those same
features too. They might be willing to help in some degree (coding, testing,
documenting).

Starting from scratch, or from an existing library, without lots of dedicated
effort and some thought about maintaining it, it will decay into yet another
"half finished" project.

~~~
prodigen
Thanks, I tried translate deluge to py3.4.1 but many bugs and the main
development is dead. Also I tried to contribute into existing projects but
they don't accept the main idea; minimalist modular client with kde-like
plugin system.

~~~
J_Darnley
You don't have to do it with the original devs' consent. It would be nice to
get it folded back into the original but if that doesn't happen you can just
have it as a fork (of some degree).

Your idea does sound hard to bolt onto an existing client. Minimalist ones
probably don't like the weight a plugin system will add, even if none are
used. And clients that are open to having a plugin system added, or an
existing one extended, probably aren't that minimalist to start with.

Trying to get deluge to work with new python sounds like a good aim to
encourage others to help you with it. Many people seem to lament the slow
progress being made in adopting python 3. Try to contact past contributors and
the current "maintainers". See which ones are open to the idea of using python
3.

(This all sounds like far more work than I like to attempt.)

